# No MLB TV on TiVo?



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I enjoyed watching MLB-TV on my Bolt VOX last year. I just pulled up the app and saw:
“We are sorry to announce that MLB-TV will no longer be available for the 2019 season on TiVo devices”. Any idea why?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

On mlb.com, TiVo is not showing up on the list of connected devices.

MLB.TV Connected Device FAQs


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

MLB must have changed their mind over supporting the platform.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It was the worst of all the platforms.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

It’s also been removed from LG webOS. I got the pop-up message a few days ago.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> It was the worst of all the platforms.


 I kept checking it throughout the year. Upcoming games, stats, standings etc. Seemed to do the job for what I wanted.

Was bummed when they removed it from my Premiere and minis. Wonder what happened that made the other platforms go bye bye?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rdrrepair said:


> Wonder what happened that made the other platforms go bye bye?


My guess is that it was just a pure cost-cutting decision. "Here's how few subscribers actively use these platforms and here's how much we'll save in ongoing development and support costs if we drop those platforms and just focus on the main ones."


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> My guess is that it was just a pure cost-cutting decision. "Here's how few subscribers actively use these platforms and here's how much we'll save in ongoing development and support costs if we drop those platforms and just focus on the main ones."


I have another theory. If I recall correctly, during breaks MLB on Tivo only showed the "commercial break" screen without actually cutting to the repetitive and obnoxious commercials/highlights. It could be that MLB wasn't able to overcome some Tivo platform limitation to fix this and decided to dump Tivo.
I have a Roku, and would always use the Tivo version for this reason unless I absolutely had to apply the radio audio overlay to the program which wasn't a feature available on the Tivo. As a side note, last year the Roku audio overlay would mute the sound during the breaks so I didn't have to use the mute button. I just checked an archived game yesterday, and it appears MLB has eliminated this "feature" now and the loud commercial audio is unmuted.
So now (at least for live games) I will have my thumb hovering over the mute button.


----------



## brimorga (Oct 22, 2016)

Terrible news. I watched on my LG and tivo daily.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

:down:


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

MLB pulled support for alot of platforms it looks like


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

This is disappointing. I used the app 5-6 times a week last season. Although the app wasn't the best and the controls were clunky it did a decent job in my opinion.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

compnurd said:


> MLB pulled support for alot of platforms it looks like


 which ones besides tivo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> which ones besides tivo?


Gone from my Sony. Still on my Roku.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Gone from my Sony. Still on my Roku.


Does your Sony TV not run Android TV apps? Because MLB is still showing that they support Android TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> Does your Sony TV not run Android TV apps? Because MLB is still showing that they support Android TV.


Sorry, older Sony - non-Android.

Just checked my Sharp/Roku TV and it's still supported.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sony has pretty much abandoned their earlier (and by that I mean as new as three year old) smart TVs when they went android.


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

ajwees41 said:


> which ones besides tivo?


It looks like older Apple TVs prior to the 4th generation box are being dropped as well.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, older Sony - non-Android.





TonyD79 said:


> Sony has pretty much abandoned their earlier (and by that I mean as new as three year old) smart TVs when they went android.


That sucks but I can't say I'm surprised.

LG's webOS has gained some more key apps in the past couple of years but still lacks several (including MLB TV, which it just lost, as well as HBO, DTV Now, etc). And Vizio's app platform that seems to mostly be cast-based is, well, not good. Samsung, though, has always had the strongest line-up of apps and what looks like a pretty decent UI. I wonder why they've never bothered to put out their own streaming box/stick.

I wouldn't be surprised to see LG and Vizio's smart TV OSes follow in Sony's footsteps and eventually bite the dust, to be replaced with Android TV, Roku, Fire TV and/or Apple tvOS. Some manufacturers even use one OS on some models and another OS on others.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The nasty part is that the turnover is only a couple of years.


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

This is pretty disappointing. The MLB app worked great on my Arris MG2 TiVo box.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

humbb said:


> I have another theory. If I recall correctly, during breaks MLB on Tivo only showed the "commercial break" screen without actually cutting to the repetitive and obnoxious commercials/highlights. It could be that MLB wasn't able to overcome some Tivo platform limitation to fix this and decided to dump Tivo.
> I have a Roku, and would always use the Tivo version for this reason unless I absolutely had to apply the radio audio overlay to the program which wasn't a feature available on the Tivo. As a side note, last year the Roku audio overlay would mute the sound during the breaks so I didn't have to use the mute button. I just checked an archived game yesterday, and it appears MLB has eliminated this "feature" now and the loud commercial audio is unmuted.
> So now (at least for live games) I will have my thumb hovering over the mute button.


I think the WWE app is built by the same team that does the MLB app and the WWE app has breaks in programming


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

The preferred (current) TV platforms now are Android TV (which TiVo is looking to adopt, so future hope), Amazon Fire TV (it's basically Android TV at its core), and AppleTV (only because it's a variant of iOS).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

d_anders said:


> The preferred (current) TV platforms now are Android TV (which TiVo is looking to adopt, so future hope), Amazon Fire TV (it's basically Android TV at its core), and AppleTV (only because it's a variant of iOS).


And Roku.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

d_anders said:


> The preferred (current) TV platforms now are Android TV (which TiVo is looking to adopt, so future hope), Amazon Fire TV (it's basically Android TV at its core), and AppleTV (only because it's a variant of iOS).


unless they can port it to the roamio and bolt meaning current dvr's without loosing recordings current tivo users will not have mlb access


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Buy a Roku a refurbished one is not expensive and they are fast, always have an extra tool in your arsenal.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

This platform consolidation might also have something to do with Disney now being the majority stakeholder in BAMTech which is the underlying technology that MLB.tv runs on.

I do hope the quality stays the same or even improves as the 60fps quality on the Apple TV is excellent and I'd hate to see that degraded.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

keenanSR said:


> This platform consolidation might also have something to do with Disney now being the majority stakeholder in BAMTech which is the underlying technology that MLB.tv runs on.
> 
> I do hope the quality stays the same or even improves as the 60fps quality on the Apple TV is excellent and I'd hate to see that degraded.


if that's it wouldn't the WWE app also be gone since it's made by the same company?

apps made by the same Company


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> if that's it wouldn't the WWE app also be gone since it's made by the same company?
> 
> apps made by the same company Company


That's a good point, I don't know.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

keenanSR said:


> That's a good point, I don't know.


Believe they do NHL.com and their mobile and tv apps too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> if that's it wouldn't the WWE app also be gone since it's made by the same company?
> 
> apps made by the same Company


WWE is moving off BAMtech.


----------



## killerdcc (Sep 30, 2001)

this is a real kick in the pants.


----------



## BryanSD (Aug 16, 2015)

I know this is a old thread...but I don't visit as often as I'd like. Count me in disappointed that the MLB app is no longer supported in TiVO. The TiVO Bolt could be so much better if it wasn't it's lack of apps. My dream that someday the Bolt will get something like Sling TV or YouTube TV and be able to integrate the app with the OTA TV guide is fading fast...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

MLB.tv is now a channel on amazon, can it be accessed via TiVo Amazon app?


----------



## grimmace92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Edmund said:


> MLB.tv is now a channel on amazon, can it be accessed via TiVo Amazon app?


Short answer is no after speaking with both amazon and MLB but I will try it later


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

grimmace92 said:


> Short answer is no after speaking with both amazon and MLB but I will try it later


I just checked and didn't see it on TiVo Amazon app. It's there on the Samsung TV's Amazon app for I think $24.99 per month. Didn't click through to see if they had an annual price.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

samsauce29 said:


> I just checked and didn't see it on TiVo Amazon app. It's there on the Samsung TV's Amazon app for I think $24.99 per month. Didn't click through to see if they had an annual price.


Yes, can add other additional channels and access them on the TiVo Amazon app. Add the channel first then it will show up. Like CBS all access etc.

With disdain, when you have the MLB.TV channel added and try to access with the TiVo Prime Video App, the channel will show up as a channel, but if you click on it using the Bolt, the next screen presented says that it is on an unsupported device. Not sure why because when I do the same on Apple TV using the Prime Video app there, I don't see anything in how the UI and how the channel works would be much different than others...

This all said, there are many other ways (for now) to access MLB.TV...

If you are a Tmobile customer hold off until tomorrow 3/26 to see if they are free subs This year via the Tmobile Tuesday thank you app.

3rd point, all the MLB AT APPS on any device/app platform should be able to have settings and allow you to login to your at bat subscription so you don't have to buy through the app.

Almost never buy server subscriptions via App Stores unless you get a really good deal. Buying directly with the service allows you to make sure you can use it only other devices on other platforms.

And finally, yes, you can get an annual sub and price directly with mlb.com. If you don't have Tmobile but have a student in the family with an edu email, or a military member or vet check for some really good discounts online first before subscribing.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

For those of you on Tmobile

They are in their 3rd year offering a free subs to mlb.tv. Available today, 3/26 to 4/1.

However, keep in mind you will not find the invite for the 2019 season within the Tmobile Tuesday's thank you app, but you can login and redeem your free subscription (as a Tmobile customer) at www.TMobileTuesdays.com.

"You will not find it in the T-Mobile Tuesdays app due to offer terms."

Unfortunately there is zero mention of this in the app, even though there is a lot of other mlb sweepstakes offers for the All Star Game, as if they are expecting you know you have to do something different to be your free sub.

It wasn't until I did some searching and found some media outlets providing the direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Direct link here too: Special MLB.TV Offer Coming Soon | T-Mobile


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I had no issue redeeming the free mlb.tv through the T-Mobile Tuesday app.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

tim_m said:


> I had no issue redeeming the free mlb.tv through the T-Mobile Tuesday app.


Yeah it was weird that it wasn't showing up. I called customer service and they said try the webpage, and that was fine.

My other friend found it in the app as well.

Oh well, now I will check both on Tuesday's. Strange they would be different when they are both set to present based on the phone number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

As long as you were able to successfully redeem it that's all that matters. I had to use my mother's phone to redeem it and just login to my mlb account in her phone to complete it. It wouldn't let me tap on it in my app on my phone. Likely due to that I'm running the first beta of Android 10 and now anything on the part of TMobile.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

d_anders said:


> Yeah it was weird that it wasn't showing up. I called customer service and they said try the webpage, and that was fine.
> Strange they would be different when they are both set to present based on the phone number


It won't show up in iOS, I assume because of Apple's rules.


----------



## rsvp_nj (Oct 19, 2010)

THIS STINKS Opening Day, I go to my Bolt to open the MLB.TV app I so enjoyed last season and it's nowhere to be found : ( Well, one less thing to be glad I have a Tivo about. The screen I want to watch on is not a Smart TV either, so I am out of luck. Nothing more frustrating than having LESS tech options as the years go by. I feel that way about some other things too. It's as if we enjoyed a decade of improvements and we've crested that hill and are picking up momentum in the other direction. (Sorry to be metaphorical, but I love baseball)


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

rsvp_nj said:


> THIS STINKS Opening Day, I go to my Bolt to open the MLB.TV app I so enjoyed last season and it's nowhere to be found : ( Well, one less thing to be glad I have a Tivo about. The screen I want to watch on is not a Smart TV either, so I am out of luck. Nothing more frustrating than having LESS tech options as the years go by. I feel that way about some other things too. It's as if we enjoyed a decade of improvements and we've crested that hill and are picking up momentum in the other direction. (Sorry to be metaphorical, but I love baseball)


This was MLBs decision to drop Opera and WebOS based apps.

In a pinch, a laptop hooked up to your tv will do the trick, or pickup an Amazon FireStick, and since your TV may be just 1080p, you can get a stick for $19 in a couple of places on Amazon Warehouse etc. or get the 4K stick for $29-39, which has a faster processor and a little more future protection.

Most of us are hoping that when Tivo has a hardware partner come out with an Android TV based model, that TiVo will also support (at the very least) an upgrade of the bolt and mini box to Android OS. If that occurs it wouldnt special apps for the TIVO anymore since Android TV OS is quickly becoming the standard for MSOs using IPTV services.

That said, right now I am not sure the odds of getting that kind of upgrade will be offered since TIVo needs to continue to focus or shed staff in the short term due to loss of earnings. I truly hope I am wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> And Roku.


Yes, good catch, and Roku!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I use an Apple TV 4K with the MLB.tv app and it looks great.

*60 Frames Per Second*
Supported devices delivering the best picture quality (60fps) live video streaming: iPhone 6+, iPhone 6S+, iPad, Apple TV, Chromecast™, PlayStation® 4, Roku®, and Xbox® One.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

d_anders said:


> Yes, good catch, and Roku!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Roku app is updated. More navigation within a game.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

With the Apple TV app you can do a split screen, and watch 2 games at once.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

This is my 3rd year getting MLB free through T-Mobile and I was disappointed to discover they don't support my LG OLED TV. I thought okay, then I'll just watch via my TiVo and was disappointed again. Thankfully I have an Xbox One X and MLB still supports it. So now I have to turn on yet another device, when it used to be so simple when I could get it just through my TV. Get your crap together MLB!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Resist said:


> This is my 3rd year getting MLB free through T-Mobile and I was disappointed to discover they don't support my LG OLED TV. I thought okay, then I just watch via my TiVo and was disappointed again. Thankfully I have an Xbox One X and MLB still supports it. So now I have to turn on yet another device, when it used to be so simple when I could get it just through my TV. Get your crap together MLB!


They dropped a lot of devices this year.


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

compnurd said:


> They dropped a lot of devices this year.


And they conveniently dropped their support forum in advance of this, knowing that a lot of people would probably be very unhappy about the decision.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

machpost said:


> And they conveniently dropped their support forum in advance of this, knowing that a lot of people would probably be very unhappy about the decision.


MLB.TV actually dropped the support forum before the 2018 season, at the time they dropped my PS3 (and others I'm sure) as a supported device. I know because I had to use their chat line to figure out how to apply the radio overlay using my newly purchased Roku Ultra.
Speaking of audio on the Roku MLB app, anyone else notice that the radio overlay is about half the volume of the TV audio? I have to ratchet it up and then mute it during the regular TV audio volume commercial breaks. I don't recall having that issue prior to this season.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

MLB TV on the Apple TV 4K is by far the best. The video quality is amazing. For those that can afford that device, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

quackman said:


> MLB TV on the Apple TV 4K is by far the best. The video quality is amazing. For those that can afford that device, I highly recommend it.


Actually the best was straight through my LG OLED 4K TV, without having to use another box.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Resist said:


> Actually the best was straight through my LG OLED 4K TV, without having to use another box.


I will give that a try. I have the same TV.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Resist said:


> Actually the best was straight through my LG OLED 4K TV, without having to use another box.


Fair enough, I have an lg set too and can stream it all there too but all the streaming apps are better on an Apple TV...and the mlb atbat app on the Apple TV has been superior in terms features to any other tv or box...radio audio overlay, dual screens (two games on the same time), and it does it at 60fps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

quackman said:


> I will give that a try. I have the same TV.


I said "was", MLB doesn't support LG TV's now.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

d_anders said:


> Fair enough, I have an lg set too and can stream it all there too but all the streaming apps are better on an Apple TV...and the mlb atbat app on the Apple TV has been superior in terms features to any other tv or box...radio audio overlay, dual screens (two games on the same time), and it does it at 60fps.


Maybe the features are better with an Apple TV, but I'm not going to buy one just to use MLB. And Apple charges too much for their content, to use it all the time. Also pretty sure when the MLB app was on my LG OLED TV, it was 60fps.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Resist said:


> Maybe the features are better with an Apple TV, but I'm not going to buy one just to use MLB. And Apple charges too much for their content, to use it all the time. Also pretty sure when the MLB app was on my LG OLED TV, it was 60fps.


Apple charges nothing for there content. If you buy a Apple TV there is no on going charges


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Resist said:


> I said "was", MLB doesn't support LG TV's now.


Yes, I am aware as well of the drop of WebOS based apps, which affects LG TVs.

I posted and commented on that fact a couple of weeks ago on this very thread.

WebOS support for apps is dying quickly and and the remaining platforms with variants Android OS, TVOS, Roku, and fireTV are the remaining and supported players

This thread has evolved from (what has happened) to what people can to get MLBatbat until Tivo either upgrades/replaces the OS on The Bolts/Minis (uncertain) or releases new Android OS based devices on the market....

...so now the focus has largely been on what people may already have in their homes or considering what to buy in the meantime to watch MLBat bat.

Lamenting on What's has happened and what's happening on LG and similar sets with the dying WebOS based platform may require a new thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> The Roku app is updated. More navigation within a game.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing. I have a Roku stick for business travel. Happy to read this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

compnurd said:


> Apple charges nothing for there content. If you buy a Apple TV there is no on going charges


iTunes movies, music. iCloud storage. Soon AppleTV+ (pricing not yet known).

None of that's free is what I meant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a Sony XBR 65X750D 4K set purchased in 2016. The MLB app is jumpy and sometimes unwatchable. The Apple TV app is flawless with great picture and sound. My Apple TV is a newer version but not 4K. I got it for free when DirecTV Now first started and I tried the service for 3 months.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

d_anders said:


> iTunes movies, music. iCloud storage. Soon AppleTV+ (pricing not yet known).
> 
> None of that's free is what I meant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That is additional to the standard apps that are on Apple TV like Netflix, etc.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

d_anders said:


> iTunes movies, music. iCloud storage. Soon AppleTV+ (pricing not yet known).
> 
> None of that's free is what I meant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You dont have to pay/use any of that.. You can use a Apple TV fine without any of that


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

d_anders said:


> Yes, I am aware as well of the drop of WebOS based apps, which affects LG TVs.


My "was" comment, was a reply to another poster, not you.


----------

